# Wö£fëñxXx 46



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Rebuilt



The UVS is overhead.







This is what the tank eats weekly


I am not an aquascaper and don't claim to be, but I do enjoy simply growing weeds underwater.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Wow, the tank looks awesome...vibrant colors! And the finnage on the A.cacu is stunning, did you get it locally?


----------



## bellisb925 (Jul 3, 2004)

I really like the look of your tank. What variety/species? of Tonina is that in the front left and is that Ponageton gayi in the back? Do you have any plans to fill in that area in the foreground? Just wondering even though I hardly notice it with how great everything looks around it.

Also, what a great idea for your aquascaping tools and cleaning stuff. Great way to reduce the clutter look.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

bellisb925 said:


> I really like the look of your tank. What variety/species? of Tonina is that in the front left and is that Ponageton gayi in the back?


It's Tonina sp 'Belem'


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Looks awesome, man! I love the dark blue background and the cockatoos are gorgeous!


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, very nice, one of the more colorful tanks I have seen. I don't agree with your statement saying you are not an aquascaper  ; how could you improve on that layout? I would love to have such a tank in my living room.

By the way I have been reading some of your posts regarding dosing and would like to say thanks; you have helped me a lot.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow. A great look. I love the selection of plants you have in there.

And, I'm gonna have to steal the idea of adding some hooks into the front door of my cabinet. Looks like the same cabinet I have. I've never liked just stuffing my nets and such along the front floor of my stand. Good idea roud: !


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Tank looks great. roud: Nice looking log you have there, also...might have to alter mine to look like that (yours is much easier to read  ).

BTW, that's a great looking A. agassizzi. Is that a lone male you have or part of a trio/harem?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice! I like the E. stellata behind the driftwood. What's beginning to fill in on the foreground on the mid-right? 

You're right, our tanks are machines!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

beautiful tank. great work on the aquascape.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Eric, you're right..it's A.agassizzi, I should have looked at the tail-fin first to make sure. :icon_redf


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> Wow, the tank looks awesome...vibrant colors! And the finnage on the A.cacu is stunning, did you get it locally?


Thanks Raul, You haven't been posting alot last few month's, Good to see you again bro!
Yes I got him locally, Sometimes my LFS surprises me with some really nice critters.
Thanks for the post.


bellisb925 said:


> I really like the look of your tank. What variety/species? of Tonina is that in the front left and is that Ponageton gayi in the back? Do you have any plans to fill in that area in the foreground? Just wondering even though I hardly notice it with how great everything looks around it.
> 
> Also, what a great idea for your aquascaping tools and cleaning stuff. Great way to reduce the clutter look.


Hello bellisb925
Thank you, Your to kind :wink: Raul is correct that is Tonina/Belem.
The P.Gayi is a very nice weed, it turns a dark amber color and pearl's like mad, a stunning plant! the bare spot in front, isn't really completely bare, it is "suppose to be growing HC, but having a tough time keeping planted, it is so small, and my curious Yoyo loach's will not leave it alone, little booger's are alway's digging it up.
Thanks for the post.


GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Looks awesome, man! I love the dark blue background and the cockatoos are gorgeous!


Thank you Sam, Thanks for looking.


jart said:


> Yes, very nice, one of the more colorful tanks I have seen. I don't agree with your statement saying you are not an aquascaper  how could you improve on that layout? I would love to have such a tank in my living room.
> 
> By the way I have been reading some of your posts regarding dosing and would like to say thanks; you have helped me a lot.


Thank you jart, the plant's just grow so fast, it's a continuous thing, alway's changing, but that's ok too.
Your welcome, I am glad the post's concerning dosing has helped you, anything I can do to make things easier on another is alway's nice :wink: 
Anything else I can do for you, just ask. roud:



BSS said:


> Wow. A great look. I love the selection of plants you have in there.
> 
> And, I'm gonna have to steal the idea of adding some hooks into the front door of my cabinet. Looks like the same cabinet I have. I've never liked just stuffing my nets and such along the front floor of my stand. Good idea !


Thank you BSS.. by the way, what does BSS stand for? just curious.
No need to steal, you can have the idea. 
The selection of plant's is pleasing to me to, I have really enjoyed growing them.
Thanks for the post! and kind word's. 


Ibn said:


> Tank looks great. roud: Nice looking log you have there, also...might have to alter mine to look like that (yours is much easier to read.
> 
> BTW, that's a great looking A. agassizzi. Is that a lone male you have or part of a trio/harem?


Hey Thank you Eric, I have an rtf is you want it! rtf 
Thank's, he is sharp, but a mean little booger, I have two agassizzi's, but had to seperate them :rollseyes:
Thanks for the post, and kind word's!


Georgiadawgger said:


> Nice! I like the E. stellata behind the driftwood. What's beginning to fill in on the foreground on the mid-right?
> 
> You're right, our tanks are machines!


Hey bud Thank you much! E.Stellata Rock's! Mid-right foreground, is HC, it is not taking to well oddly enough, crazy loache's, will not leave it alone..lol
Machine is correct! Seems to have this ambiant sound about it when all is silent around the house, very intense..lol
Thanks for taking the time to post bro!


Anthony said:


> beautiful tank. great work on the aquascape.


Thank you Anthony, I appreciate your thought's and comment's.


Raul-7 said:


> Eric, you're right..it's A.agassizzi, I should have looked at the tail-fin first to make sure.


Yup, A.agassizzi is what my LFS owner told me, I got him when he was just a pup, he has really grown into a beautiful colorful species.
He said that it was an A.agassizzi Double Red.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

Thats a great tank and the fish are really great looking!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice tank, the ram really stands out to me. Actually rams are like the first things I notice in planted tanks since i'm so deeply attached to them.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Since you asked, BSS are my initials. When I first started working for IBM 20+ years ago, my officemate signed everything with his initials. I thought it was cool, so I borrowed that idea also roud: . Tomorrow, I will likely be looking for suitable hooks and possibly even a small, hanging basket to hold foods and premixed ferts, too!


----------



## Clueless (Jan 10, 2005)

That setup is pure hard core.


word.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

*E.Stellata at lights out*

Thanks guys I enjoy it very much


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

Great tank! Is your background paint or a stick-on? I've got two cans of paint to decide between for two of my glass tanks, black and dark blue. Thanks to seeing your tank, I'm leaning toward the blue.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

fishwife said:


> Great tank! Is your background paint or a stick-on? I've got two cans of paint to decide between for two of my glass tanks, black and dark blue. Thanks to seeing your tank, I'm leaning toward the blue.


Thank you Fishwife,
I use the regular ol role backing from LFS, $2 and scotch tape, I change backing like socks..lol
Painting seems a bit extreme, would be hard to change out, in my opinion, but yes I do like the dark blue.


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

(((((((WOWEEE)))))))
Ah's impressed!
Is that plant as purple as it appears in the pic?


----------



## wetgreenthumb (Jan 6, 2005)

roud: What can I say, that is just beautiful!! It's so peaceful too....


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice set up roud: 

I wanted Tonina sp., but after seeing your tank. I really want it :bounce:


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

Very nice weeds and clean set up. The colors are spectacular!


----------



## ScottMorris (Jan 18, 2005)

If my new one, looks 1/3 that good I will be happy.

Scott


----------



## igotworms (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow that tank is killer i luv the aquascaping keep it up.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Barbels said:


> (((((((WOWEEE)))))))
> Ah's impressed!
> Is that plant as purple as it appears in the pic?


LOL. wow, you almost knocked me out of my chair :tongue: 
Thanks Ma'am
And yes, that plant rocks, it displays several colors, throughout the day.


wetgreenthumb said:


> roud: What can I say, that is just beautiful!! It's so peaceful too....


Awe,, Thank you Jen, It is peaceful, I love just sitting and watching the critters swoop in and out of the plant's chasing each other.


ThomE said:


> Nice set up
> 
> I wanted Tonina sp., but after seeing your tank. I really want it :bounce:


Thank you ThomE, if I had extra I would, maybe in the near future, it is a slow grower and is a bit demanding.


Hop said:


> Very nice weeds and clean set up. The colors are spectacular!


Thank you Hop, your project is very nice also... thanks for the compliment roud:


ScottMorris said:


> If my new one, looks 1/3 that good I will be happy.
> 
> Scott


No you won't :tongue: Hang in there buddy, be patient, before to long you will be kicking tail also..


igotworms said:


> Wow that tank is killer i luv the aquascaping keep it up.


Thanks igotworms.. hmm that sound's umm not good,, haha
Thanks I will do my best to keep it up!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The whole set up really looks fantastic!

Mike


----------



## jippalbert (Dec 12, 2004)

This is what I want in my living room . 

Awesome work .


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Great tank Wolfy ! Clean and colorful, way to go roud:


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank's Mr. Moderator Dude's roud: 

Snapped a photo after work today. :tongue:


Click for fullsize


slight glare from my ultra highlight 10 Tonina tank  oh well...


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow nice, it looks great! I already spot the ram!


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

Oooooh! Ahhhhh! Very very nice! roud:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Late to this love fest, but gotta chime in...

WOW! That is definately a beautiful tank!

Reading the posts, I'm not sure when I've seen so many people in such strong agreement about a tank. Great stuff! roud:


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

So, what is your dosing regimen :hihi: ? Okay...maybe I've read about it somewhere before.

Lookin' super, Craig!
Brian.


----------



## ScottMorris (Jan 18, 2005)

Love that tank, awesome!


Scotrt


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank you, it is a joy to have!


----------



## 75sausage (May 19, 2004)

I love the color matching between the substrate and the plants, excelent job.


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

Very nice tank. I have a question for ya? I have a Bow tank too, but I can't take a full pic without some sort of glare from it. How do you get yours? I have a Canon EOS rebel digital. I got it for taking pictures of my tank stages, but now it's my wife's bird/ flower camera. :icon_redf


----------



## 75sausage (May 19, 2004)

If you ahe the EOS then you shouldn't have any problem, just set the ISO to 400 and shoot from a stand without flash


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

ThomE said:


> Very nice tank. I have a question for ya? I have a Bow tank too, but I can't take a full pic without some sort of glare from it. How do you get yours? I have a Canon EOS rebel digital. I got it for taking pictures of my tank stages, but now it's my wife's bird/ flower camera. :icon_redf


Thanks ThomE

1) Room need's to be dark.
2) Make sure glass is clean & tank is full of water 
3) Lower the lighting on the tank, I use a single 30watt bulb.
4) I use an ISO of 50 or 100.. higher ISO is for very bright environment's, plus makes it look grainy to me, if the light is not bright enough, I shoot it just a little under exposed, and an fstop of f2 mostly, sometime's f3
5) No flash. 
6)Use a tripod, with a 2 sec delay
Thats about it, I use a Canon Powershot A80 4mp on max resolution, then I use Paintshot Pro to crop & resize, I try to take the picture so I dont have to edit it with color or brightness etc.
It takes a bit of practice...thousand's of photo's.. till you get the hang of you're tank.

Hope that help's


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Still looks great! You've done a great job keeping it looking at it's best. But I have to ask why don't you let the stem plants grow taller to fill out the background? :wink:


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank's Raul
It is a labor of love, the plant's grow so fast, I hate throwing anything away, I put a package together to ship to someone, and winde up sending a bunch of other stuff too! 
I can seem to keep the tank much cleaner also, by keeping thing's trimmed.


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

I disagree with you. You're an aquascaper despite your best efforts not to be one.

Don't worry, us weed growers will still talk to you


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Tank looks excellent Craig!! roud: Whats yer secret? :biggrin:


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Beautiful P. stellata  Are those all top cuttings? And if so, how do you avoid stunting - I would love to know. Oliver Knott makes it look so easy. I keep a 30G half-full of the stuff just so I can replant when they do quit growing. GMoP sent me both fine- and broad-leaf plants and they're both propagating beautifully. The stuff loves my hard water


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello Travis,
Some are, some are not, I usually have a couple of the Stellata that will stop growing, then split, shooting many new plant's abroad.
After toping one and replanting two or three time's. that plant's circumference actually then become's to large for my/tank's preference.
I would like to see just how large I could get a Stellata to grow :tongue:


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

*Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey Wolfenxxx what are your tank specs? I'm going to recieve some stellata next week and am wondering how you are getting that beauiful purple out of them.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

46g Bow Front
4.2wpg
Pressurized C02
Flourite/Moonsand
Dosing regime is on first post of this thread

Good luck with you're Stellata, it's a beautiful plant!!


----------



## morinfen (Dec 17, 2004)

So thats where the stuff you sent me came from :drool: ... that looks so awesome, i can only dream that my tank will look like that some day. Excellent job! 

Sincerely,
Nate


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

5-24-05 :tongue:


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

do I see some L. 'pantanal' in there :icon_bigg


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, you sure do! 
Lovely plant, it does shoot to the top real fast, once it get's there, it starts sending out sideshoots.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow Craig,

Nice growth! What happened to your glosso? Yet again, those blue rams of yours is what I spotted!


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

very beautiful! What is that plant with the pink top in the right corner?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Luckiest Rams in the world!

Mike


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

PeteyPob said:


> very beautiful! What is that plant with the pink top in the right corner?


L. Pantanal


Jdinh04
There is a very small amount of glosso in the tank, I like to keep it thin, otherwise it goes wild.

Thanks Mike :wink:


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Looking great! Would sure benefit from an HC foreground though!


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

I know what you mean about the glosso going wild. I just pulled a handful out of my 29. I've been thinking about stocking my 5-gal quarantine tank with nothing but glosso just to see how wild it can get if it's left alone. I suspect it will end up a a mat of leaves on top of stems and roots.

Nice weeds, man. Good contrast and selection.

Just curious. Did you run another pump inlet to quiet your surface extractor?


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Had to catch up on the thread! 

Hats off to ya bud...Nice lookin tank! roud: 

Now how much KN03 do I add?? :wink:


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

g8wayg8r said:


> Just curious. Did you run another pump inlet to quiet your surface extractor?


Thanks, Andrew.
I did not have a need to run another pump/filter for the extractor, the 2215 is perfect, as it stands for this setup, I have Filter-UVS-Reactor=Hydor Heater, so the flow is reduced enough to where the extractor is completely silent still with moderate circulation.



bastalker said:


> Had to catch up on the thread!
> 
> Hats off to ya bud...Nice lookin tank! roud:
> 
> Now how much KN03 do I add?? :wink:


Thank you, Mark.
KN03? whats that?
roud:


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Things are lookin sharp as always Craig! 

I had to ditch my Eheim extractor...for some reason the rattling from my 2213 would drive my fish nuts...I rigged up a Hagen surface skimmer on mine...a bit cheaper too! :tongue:


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice health plants, and great growth. Lookin good.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey wolfen,
Whats that tiny plant in between the japaonica? It looks like the japanica but a tink version of it. Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Eriocaulon cinereum


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks shalu!
-Pete


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks GD.
Love's me Extractor..I don't seem to have a problem with the noise with it on a 2215.. good luck though!!

Hello Pete
EC is a nice plant, you should try it if/when you get a chance, slow grower....and a shot of one of my Pantanal's :biggrin: 

[Thumb Nails, click for large view]
Eriocaulon Cinereum


Ludwigia Pantanal


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, those EC are sweet. So's the pantanal. Nice lookin' tank, Craig.


----------



## chuckthefishguy (Mar 13, 2005)

wow great fish and great tank!


----------

